# Block / Group 77 Secondary Air Injection (SAI) Basic Settings



## Squideshi (Apr 2, 2012)

I am attempting to set readiness on a 2002 Volkswagen Jetta GLS 1.8T AWP via VCDS. I attempted to use the readiness script supplied with VCDS; however, I am having trouble. Several of the tests required me to turn off the and restart the engine a couple of times in order to get them to complete successfully; but no matter what I do, I can't seem to get group / block 77 basic settings for secondary air injection to run. I have tried with the vehicle warmed up and allowed it to idle, as instructed; and after frustration, I even tried from a cold start. The result simply says, "Abort", and it does not appear to change at any point. What might be causing this issue? Is there any trick to getting this test to run? Even if I could get it to fail, that would be something. 

Just as background for anyone that might want to know, I am attempting to resolve issues revolving around the DTCs shown in the following autoscan. I suspect that the cat performance code is showing up BECAUSE the system is too lean. This vehicle has no modifications; but it does have a brand new MAF. These codes were present both before and after the MAF replacement (The MAF was replaced as a matter of routine maintenance--I noticed the film was getting corroded and cleaning the old MAF didn't appear to make any difference.) I also noticed that the "upper y" crackcase ventilation hose has a hole that is sealed with electrical tape (I didn't do it, but it appears to be at least a temporty fix until that hose can be replaced.) I don't know that could cause this. 

I wondered if an O2 sensor could be the problem. I am new to VCDS, and I was told that VCDS will automatically check the O2 sensors when you set readiness; so I cleared all codes and attempted to do so. The O2 sensors passed and are ready; but I'm stuck on secondary air injection, so I have two readiness flags that will not set--secondary air injection and cat. Anyone that could give any advice on getting group / block 77 basic settings to run? 



Saturday,26,May,2012,17:03:14:33581 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
75 76 

VIN: *VIN REMOVED FROM POST* Mileage: 239060km/148544miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 LQ 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 07550 
Shop #: WSC 02193 
VCID: 78F119E858C86A9 
*VIN REMOVED FROM POST* 

2 Faults Found: 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold 
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1136 - 35-00 - System too Lean 
Readiness: 0000 1001 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09A-927-750.lbl 
Part No: 09A 927 750 T 
Component: AG5 Getriebe 09A 0172 
VCID: 3C79C5F82C70869 

1 Fault Found: 
01166 - Engine Torque Signal 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 907 379 D 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945 
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000 
VCID: 2B5BF6A4891E111 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F 
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12340 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3A75C3E02644B89 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 906 N 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V58 
Coding: 07234 
Shop #: WSC 02146 
VCID: 336BEEC4012E491 
*VIN REMOVED FROM POST* 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1A1C8B0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 3773DAD41556A51 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A 
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A 
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A 
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0002 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A 
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0002 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl 
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2  0007 
Coding: 00031 
Shop #: WSC 02193 
VCID: DDBFE87C572A2F1 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

The MAF is bad, wrong part #, non OEM, or you have one bad air leak. 

The ecu requires a firmware update. 

The cat may be bad but the update and or the MAF/air leak correction will possibly fix the cat code if your lucky. 

This controller likes to abort the SAI test, it may have passed in the back ground in some cases. Not this one because the air mass GS is way off. 

In many cases the byte will pend ready only after the cat test has passed.


----------



## Squideshi (Apr 2, 2012)

*ECU Firmware Update*

I'm pretty sure the MAF is good, the correct part number, and OEM. I purchased it from the dealer, and they based it off the VIN. I thought that the g/s reading was within specifications last time I checked, but I will check that again. How could you tell from my autoscan that it was off? 

Is the ECU firmware update something that I can do myself, or is this something that the dealer must do? Where in the autoscan does it show the current fimware version? Is that the "coding" number? 

When you say that this controller likes to abort the SAI test, I assume this is a known problem with the controller with VCID 78F119E858C86A9. Please correct me if that's not right. Do you know of any information about this issue found anywhere else? 

It's possible that I have an air leak somewhere, but I want to explore the ECU firmware update you mentioned. I hope that the dealer doesn't charge too much for this. I also wonder why this problem would show up only now, 10 years into the vehicle's life, if it is the ECU firmware version.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What part # MAF has been installed? 

Firmware update I can do, or dealer, not something you will be able to do. 
The update wont correct the air leak or bad MAF. 

It may help for the CAT or misfire issues which are known. 

Incorrect about the VCDS ID this has nothing to do with this. 
You are also incorrect about the ecu for the SAI as this is just an order of tests for this controller. 

Don't get side tracked, read the repair manual, while also verifying what I told you already.


----------



## Squideshi (Apr 2, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> What part # MAF has been installed?


 I'm not sure. I'll have to take a look. Remember, per my original post, all of these codes were present BEFORE the MAF was replaced; and there was no change after MAF replacement. I will double check anyway. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Firmware update I can do, or dealer, not something you will be able to do.


 How did you know that the firmware needed to be updated? Does it tell you the firmware version in the autoscan somewhere? Do dealers usually charge for this? I assume that they just a computer in via the OBD port and update the firmware. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Incorrect about the VCDS ID this has nothing to do with this. You are also incorrect about the ecu for the SAI as this is just an order of tests for this controller.


 This is the part that I am confused about. You originally wrote, "This controller likes to abort the SAI test, it may have passed in the back ground in some cases. Not this one because the air mass GS is way off." When you said, "this controller," did you mean my particular version, or the one found in all Jettas of my particular model? 

Also, what made you suspect that my MAF reading was off? I don't see that anywhere in the autoscan results. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Don't get side tracked, read the repair manual, while also verifying what I told you already.


 I just acquired VCDS. I actually don't have a manual. 

Bottom line, the problem that I was orignally posting about was not being able to get block / group 77 secondair air injection basic settings to run; therefore, I can't get the associated readiness bit to set. I was operating under the understanding that this test would run and either pass or fail, and the readiness bit would be set either way, showing DTC(s) upon a failure. Instead, the test NEVER appears to even run--always showing "abort" instead--and the readiness bit is never set. 

Just for purposes of clarification, are you saying that the reason that the test says abort, rather than failing, could be due to a needed ECU firmware update? I don't think that you're saying the test is aborting due to a potential MAF or air leak problem (That should result in failure, not abort, right?)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl 
Part No: 06A 906 032 LQ 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G *0007 *


----------



## Squideshi (Apr 2, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
> Part No: 06A 906 032 LQ
> Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G *0007 *


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You are not upsetting me at all. OK Dr. Science? 
If its one thing I admire, its persistence, it proves your not a moron. 

If the code exists for lean "add" vs "Multi" example you have an air leak which inadvertently effects GS reading of the air flow meter. Respectfully, things like this are in the repair manual in trouble code descriptions. 

You still didn't get the part # of the MAF, because if its wrong, that is a curve ball for load calc cross checks and ADP tables. 

Instead of being curious by nature it would be best to check the basics first. This way I can actually help you vs how other things work. 

First and foremost this forum is for VCDS, not an instruction for how the systems work in the car. 
Thats what SSP and repair manuals are for. 

My point was that before the bit will flip for this controller for the SAI, the CAT must generally complete its test first. You require a firmware update which is needed for CAT threshold. A CAT will generally never pass lean with a P0420 code due to the false are leak or MAF! 


So all this goes hand in hand. 

2 Faults Found: 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 35-00 - Efficiency Below Threshold 
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add) 
P1136 - 35-00 - System too Lean 
Readiness: 0000 1001 

Please take note that even though the test ran and displayed abort it didn't pend a DTC. 
This to me is a dead give away. 

Wanna learn? Induce the fault by disconnecting the vac line or removing fuse for SAI pump and run the 077. Then you will See what I mean. 

I am a crazy person who sits in my shop unplugging things on a known good car. I then document the faults it creates, or drive-ability issues to see what the repair manual doesn't cover. 
These are private repair manuals. 
I also then install incorrect parts to see what they do, or AFT China/supposed German vendors to see what qualifies, what doesn't, its that simple. Only problem is I don't get paid for this and its a hobby. 

So if your as nuts as me, PM me your results, lets compare.


----------



## Squideshi (Apr 2, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> You are not upsetting me at all. OK Dr. Science?
> If its one thing I admire, its persistence, it proves your not a moron.


 Thanks. Plus I like the nickname. Dr. Science.  



[email protected] Parts said:


> If the code exists for lean "add" vs "Multi" example you have an air leak which inadvertently effects GS reading of the air flow meter. Respectfully, things like this are in the repair manual in trouble code descriptions.
> 
> You still didn't get the part # of the MAF, because if its wrong, that is a curve ball for load calc cross checks and ADP tables.


 I haven't had an opportunity to get out on work on the car. I am still planning on doing this. Regarding the manual, wish I had one; but its not in the budget right now. Maybe soon. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> First and foremost this forum is for VCDS, not an instruction for how the systems work in the car.
> Thats what SSP and repair manuals are for.


 Agreed. That's why I originally ONLY asked about getting the SAI test in block / group 77 to run (pass or fail) rather than abort. Of course, you were able to tell me that this is merely a quirk with this controller; so I am all the wiser for your assistance. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> My point was that before the bit will flip for this controller for the SAI, the CAT must generally complete its test first. You require a firmware update which is needed for CAT threshold. A CAT will generally never pass lean with a P0420 code due to the false are leak or MAF!


 This seems strange to me for one reason--the readiness script that Ross-Tech supplies with VCDS runs the SAI test (77) BEFORE the cat test. Maybe they need to switch the script around so that it does the cat test first, THEN the SAI test? In any case, I look forward to the dealer looking at me like I have no idea what I'm talking about when I ask for the firmware update; and I am sure that they will welcome the opportunity to bill me something crazy for doing so. Maybe not, though, because I think I found a technical service bulletin that specifically mentions an ECU firmware update for lean issues. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Please take note that even though the test ran and displayed abort it didn't pend a DTC.
> This to me is a dead give away.


 Yeah, I thought about that too; but I didn't know if maybe it waited to throw the DTC for SAI until the test actually failed. I thought that, maybe, the test hadn't technically failed yet, because the readiness bit for SAI was never getting set; so perhaps that meant that the test was never even running (I thought the readiness bit would get set either way--pass or fail--but with a DTC upon fail.) It didn't help that a few of the earier readiness tests that the script ran were also very touchy--initially aborting and requiring me to restart the engine a few times. I thought this just might be par for course for this test too. From what you told me, I now know that, despite the abort message, the test probably is running; but the readiness bit won't get set until the cat test passes. Of course, this means that I need to do as we have already discussed, which is check the MAF part number, update the ECU firmware, and address any air leaks. 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Wanna learn? Induce the fault by disconnecting the vac line or removing fuse for SAI pump and run the 077. Then you will See what I mean.


 Not a bad idea. I've been looking for that SAI pump fuse. I understand that it's in a box near the battery.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Dr. Science,  

Also the test for 077 not only in some controllers displays abort, they just say test on and then off while displaying no bit flip or DTC if in working order. 

After the cat test is completed successfully the SAI bit flips together. 

As for the script from VCDS 15, it follows the repair manual tests steps correctly.


----------

